# Where do all the dogs go?



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

There are a lot of threads and discussions that start with someone getting or planning to get a new GSD. Then the questions start. Are they purchasing from a BYB, do they have any background with the breed, why not go with rescue etc.. Then we get into Working line vs Show line and arguments over the breed standard.

I enjoy learning from the discussions about breed standards. I'm not a breeder but would tend toward keeping the GSD what it was meant to be a working and utility dog. One that can do many things well. 

Having said that. Where do all the dogs of any breed go? It is hard to find statistics but if I look around the semi-rural area I live in, the vast majority by far go to homes. Where I live most people have dogs, and many have more than one. Better than 90% are family companions. We have ranchers who drive around with Aussies, Border Collies in the back of their trucks but very few actually work.

The reality that most dogs are pets including the German Shepherd needs to be addressed. The arguing over who owns these dogs and where they came from and where they go is an important topic but unless there is a better way to educate the public then these topics will spin in endless circles on forums.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I could not agree more!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Nothing wrong with having a companion dog! That is what dogs should be, IMO. But giving them a life that has stimulation and engagement, involves training and working their brain should be what new owners think of when bringing a dog into their lives. 
It is the ones banished to the back yard, or crated for several hours on end that I feel bad for.
Most of the GSD's I know of are family companions. Many of these dogs don't go to any training, or 'dog' sport activities. 

A few seem to be outside dogs that aren't tethered, but basically live in the owners driveways watching the world go by(I see them in my daily travels)
I'd rather see any breed be a family companion and _part_ of the family, than a guard dog, that patrols its yard 99% of the time.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Agree.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Wouldn't you think that many of those who own true full-time working dogs don't visit forums like this? I would imagine they already know what they're doing, visit specialty boards, or are too busy working to be online.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you have to educate yourself about the breed you want.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Hunter Jack said:


> The reality that most dogs are pets including the German Shepherd needs to be addressed. The arguing over who owns these dogs and where they came from and where they go is an important topic but unless there is a better way to educate the public then these topics will spin in endless circles on forums.


I'm sure you're right, most dogs are pets, at least pets first, with sports, working, going to shows etc. being secondary. What things would you do to better educate the public?


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

doggie dad;

I did educate myself and continue to do so. I have a working line GSD from a reputable So. Cal. breeder. he is awesome, has nerves of steel and is very calm. He is a family companion. 

I would like to clarify my OP by saying that a lot of people come on with questions about a new pet. Some of the those with the most experience are nowhere to be found. There are also some who almost always respond . My point was that if experienced breeders and those who actually work their dogs would take a little time for someone new it might help to educate. Last weekend there were some new posters who sat with no responses to their introduction and or question. I don't have the experience to offer much advice but I finally just simply welcomed them.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Hunter Jack said:


> doggie dad;
> My point was that if experienced breeders and those who actually work their dogs would take a little time for someone new it might help to educate. Last weekend there were some new posters who sat with no responses to their introduction and or question. I don't have the experience to offer much advice but I finally just simply welcomed them.


Got'cha. 
If you happen to see someone asking a question in the introduction section, sometimes it helps if you send them a PM and let them know they might get more answers in a different section. Not everyone reads the introductions so questions can go unanswered.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Whiteshepherds.

I would come on this forum and ask folks who no more than me what can be done. My response to doggiedad is one suggestion. Thanks for reminding me that I can re direct them.


----------

